

Review My Startup - Live My Journey - livemyjourney

Hi all,<p>I'm just about to do a soft launch for my social travel planning startup and was hoping to get some feedback on what you think of it.<p>The link is: http://www.livemyjourney.com<p>Thanks in advance!<p>Amit
======
spokey
Link?

~~~
livemyjourney
<http://www.livemyjourney.com>

